# Need help typing. Is this an ENTJ? ISFJ? i dunno



## HiKids (Nov 25, 2019)

Okay- so I'm trying to type a relative of mine and i'm having a really hard time trying to figure out their type. Can you help me figure out which mbti? I can't tell if they are ENTJ, ENTP, ISFJ, ISTP or something else??

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Person: Male adult

-can't tell if they are extroverted or introverted.
He is not shy and doesn't have any problems speaking their mind. He doesn't care if they hurt other people's feelings- they speak what is on their mind and have trouble admitting their emotions. This person can get angry easily and is very critical and judgmental. I would guess extrovert but they are more of a loner type and hates wasting time and complains so much about how they don't like people that they seem more introverted. Always a loner makes small talk at parties and then goes home early.

-They are super loyal, brave, and trustworthy. Never cheated on his wife-or got remarried. Always there to help his family and would do anything for his love ones (like if they got sick, needed money, or help). Extremely protective and strong. Very masculine and macho- but not a show off. If the neighbors asked for help he would do it for free. He is very proud and takes pride in doing the right thing. This person lives modestly and doesn't care about fancy job titles or extravagant possessions. Very honest and doesn't cheat and never steals or does illegal things. Good at saving money. Is polite to most women but is an ass*** to men lol (its kind of funny). Also really nice to children and dogs but he is embarrassed to admit it and acts tough.

-really damn handy and can build or fix anything (no joke)!! pretty much self taught and is a big perfectionist. also good at sports- kind of a badass honestly. If you don't do things right and get sloppy- he will criticize you to your face and make you re-due it until its done right. Admits he was never good at school and had low grades- even though i think he's pretty damn smart.

- very organized and does chores and things asap- doesn't procrastinate or is lazy. Has a set schedule like getting up early and going to bed early.

-likes to have deep conversations and reminisce about the past. He is open to new scientific and religious ideas but he is really closed off about his political viewpoints and doesn't listen to anyone he disagrees with. Sometimes it seems like he likes to debate and argue- its hard to tell if he enjoys it or if he just gets angry easily. Also patriotic and will willingly defend his country but not a show off about it. Keeps up with the news frequently and is down to earth, also likes to read.

-pretty much wears the same clothes everyday out of convenience but if its a special occasion he dresses to impress. He is big on appearances and thinks its important to look well kept/attractive.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
okay sorry for long description- i did my best. Its driving me crazy but I just can't type this person- I'm def thinking a xxxJ type like ENTJ but could be an ISTP?? ehhh I dunno


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Your description screams xSTJ to me. Primarily seems like a socially extroverted ISTJ, but the part about being critical of those who are more introverted doesn't really sit right with me. There's always variance in how we behave, but I've never seen an ISTJ do that, and I can't imagine that I would ever do it. Based on the criticism of introverts and the highly outspoken nature, certainly could be ESTJ as well.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't tell the MBTI type, but definitely a 1w2 in Enneagram terms as I can relate heavily to the above. Lol. Enneagram 1 is part of the competency triad so very functional and handy IRL. Imho, an Enneagram 1 can be any of the dominant judging functions (Fi, Ti, Te and Fe), but there's no definite correlation there. I've seen Type 1's pretty much across all MBTI types. 



jcal said:


> Your description screams xSTJ to me. Primarily seems like a socially extroverted ISTJ, but the part about being critical of those who are more introverted doesn't really sit right with me. There's always variance in how we behave, but I've never seen an ISTJ do that, and I can't imagine that I would ever do it. Based on the criticism of introverts and the highly outspoken nature, certainly could be ESTJ as well.


That would be your enneagram differences because the person being described is a 1 and you're a 5. 1's are definitely more critical of others than 5s as 5s are part of the withdrawn horvanian group and 1's are not. Extroverted 1's tend to be more critical of others and judgmental than most other types.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

ISTP or ISTJ maybe ESTJ


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

SilentScream said:


> That would be your enneagram differences because the person being described is a 1 and you're a 5. 1's are definitely more critical of others than 5s as 5s are part of the withdrawn horvanian group and 1's are not. Extroverted 1's tend to be more critical of others and judgmental than most other types.


Not disagreeing at all but, just to be clear, my statement was specifically about criticality *towards introverts*, not criticality in general. While I tend not to be critical in nature (which fits with your statement about E5s), I am well aware that this is not universal among ISTJs (and that others tend to be quite critical of us because of it).

For me specifically, I really don't give a flying fig about what others do or how they do it and wouldn't waste my time thinking about it or my breath criticizing them for it... _*unless*_ it hits very close to home for me or my 'clan'.


----------



## HiKids (Nov 25, 2019)

I def agree about the engram type 1 for sure! 

and Yeah, its super hard to tell if this person is an E or I. When out in public he doesn't seem to have the same social anxiety like I do when I talk to people. And he doesn't care what people think of him- so he could call you fat to your face and not really care if he hurt your feelings or not. I talked to him privately once about it and he said he tries to embarrass people so they can change their ways. And I told him that feeling guilty about certain issues can make people even more self-destructive and some people are more sensitive than others. So he seemed to try to listen to my advice because he got quiet.

He def has a hard time expressing his emotions and gets angry super easily and has a temper under extreme stress. He's not the type to tear up at a movie but instead make fun of all the actors and roll his eyes during emotional scenes. But he does have a secret deep emotional side and cares deeply about his family over anything else. He's extremely trustworthy and loyal as hell to the people closest to him. When no one is looking he gets up super early in the morning and ices his neighbors porches and shovels their drive way/cut their grass for free (especially if that person was an elderly woman) he's not the type to look for praise or compensation- but just quietly help people and move on with his day. A lot of people knock on his door asking for help fixing their broken appliances and he is super handy as hell and knows how to fix anything. He's the type of person that would fix it for free but complain about it later and call people idiots lol

He's not the social butterfly that hangs out with groups of people all the time- but goes golfing with a bunch of guys- wins the game and then goes home and tells me everyone's an idiot and doesn't know how to play golf lololol I know he had 1 neighbor friend who was this super outgoing funny Italian guy that somehow made this guy laugh- which is really rare and joyful to see him smile.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah I'm getting some good STJ/ E1 vibes from all this. While I don't have copius experience with STJs I do have lots of SFJ experience, and he screams both "SJ" and "not F" to me. I could see him being an ISTJ if he was raised/ influenxed by extroverts tgat had no patience for introversiob and thus he picked it up and does the same to other I types. ESTJ undergoing stress/ grip could also potentially explain his introverted tendancies - going home early because he's sick/ tired of people. Might depend what they're tiring him out from. (Maybe it's less about receiving too much energy input from partygoers and more about them having what he sees as crappy or nonsensical political or cultural views and he can't get through to them and doesn't want to bother anymore. That's kind of a limited example but anyway.)

I suppose his struggle with recognizing/ expressing emotions could be ESTJ (inferior Fi), or a not yet properly developed ISTJ. That thing about deliberately embarrassing people as a teaching tool screams underdeveloped F to me. I'm guessing inferior.

That thing aboit him listening to your advice about not being overly critical of people who could become more self destructive is a good thing. Even.though it initially countered his own view, he's open to outside feedback by trusted people when it's necessary (possible Te that gets sent into Si to catalogue and recollect it later). 

Overall he sounds like a pretty cool guy to me.


----------



## HiKids (Nov 25, 2019)

ENFPurpleKitti said:


> Yeah I'm getting some good STJ/ E1 vibes from all this. While I don't have copius experience with STJs I do have lots of SFJ experience, and he screams both "SJ" and "not F" to me. I could see him being an ISTJ if he was raised/ influenxed by extroverts tgat had no patience for introversiob and thus he picked it up and does the same to other I types. ESTJ undergoing stress/ grip could also potentially explain his introverted tendancies - going home early because he's sick/ tired of people. Might depend what they're tiring him out from. (Maybe it's less about receiving too much energy input from partygoers and more about them having what he sees as crappy or nonsensical political or cultural views and he can't get through to them and doesn't want to bother anymore. That's kind of a limited example but anyway.)
> 
> I suppose his struggle with recognizing/ expressing emotions could be ESTJ (inferior Fi), or a not yet properly developed ISTJ. That thing about deliberately embarrassing people as a teaching tool screams underdeveloped F to me. I'm guessing inferior.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input! It really helps!  
I defiantly am going to miss him.

I was just curious because I got along so well- even though a lot of people don't. 
I really like how MBTI can show the good in people and explain why we struggle with certain things. Its kind of an amazing little human cheat sheet lolol


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

HiKids said:


> Okay- so I'm trying to type a relative of mine and i'm having a really hard time trying to figure out their type. Can you help me figure out which mbti? I can't tell if they are ENTJ, ENTP, ISFJ, ISTP or something else??
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I bold typed everything that is similar to my iSTj husband. I am an ISFJ female, I definitely do not think he is an ISFJ. Some of the non-bolded types I think are just out of conditioning from this person's environment. Though my husband is an ISTJ, he is a people person and gets along well with everyone (he probably is closer to 50/50 extrovert/introvert.) ISTJs do exude a quiet leadership or dominate position, without stating so. They are extremely mentally strong individuals, which can be intimidating to those who have not achieved mental strength. He is organized where he needs to be organized, or keeps a schedule where he needs to keep a schedule. Otherwise, he enjoys the flow of life.

You have to consider what is type and what is environmental conditioning. The way he reacts to others is environmental conditioning. For instance, ISTJs may have trouble articulating their feelings ... especially when an event sparks them to feel a certain way, they attempt to remain as logical as possible. There are times in life, you can't bring logic to the table in dealing with others (compassion, empathy in listening to others.) He will often come to me and ask me my opinion before he says something as he is aware he may not say the right thing (but honestly, that doesn't happen often ... he's a great listener when his friends need an ear, as uncomfortable as it might make him.)


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

HiKids said:


> its super hard to tell if this person is an E or I. When out in public he doesn't seem to have the same social anxiety like I do when I talk to people.


fwiw, social anxiety isn't necessarily part of introversion. so perhaps that is confusing the picture for you. 



> And he doesn't care what people think of him- so he could call you fat to your face and not really care if he hurt your feelings or not.


this isn't "not caring what people think of him". it's not caring how his words make people feel.


----------

